# Dylos Air Quality Monitor Group Buy



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

The WW forum Sawmill Creek (www.sawmillcreek.org) is working up a group-buy discount for Dylos laser-counting air quality monitoring products (including tallying counts / density of airborne in the 0.5 and 2.5 micron ranges). They will start in the sub-$200 range (possibly sub-$150, depending on volume), so it gets the price down from the several thousand $$$ and into what the home woodworker may choose to purchase. 

The web site for the monitors is Air Quality Monitor $199.

You can read more about their efforts to get a group buy going Dylos group buy interest and Dylos group buy forms

These units do not clean the air but they will let you know how well your existing DC system is operating. One test they recommend is to place the unit in your shop, let the air settle for 24 hrs or more and then fire up your DC (no tools) and monitor the dust in the air. Is your system capturing dust or just stirring it up?

I'm also interested in seeing how the air is within my home and especially the bedrooms, both when the forced air blower is and isn't running. Do I need to improve the air in my home and shop? The first step is to measure...

Because this sounds like a sales pitch I want all to know I have no interest in Dylos.

Long-term I want one to know of there are events that cause my air to degrade, so I can address them.

Anyway, the last day to order is August 8th, if you're interested. The way it works is you use the SMC form to order directly from Dylos and notify the SMC member who is working with Dylos to assue proper prices are charged.

Jim


----------

